# Deer cape needed



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I am in need of a deer cape for a remount I am doing for my uncle. Does anyone between Lansing or Grand Rapids happen to have one? I am looking for measurments of about 7.5 x 20-21. Let me know what you'd like to get out of it.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

look on ebay, my dad has bought many from there


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up...I just thought i'd ask all of my MS buddies!!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

